

Patent Holders Trying to Drag 3rd Parties into Patent Disputes - grellas
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110811/17233715482/patent-holders-trying-to-drag-3rd-parties-into-patent-disputes.shtml

======
Yaa101
This is how great empires come to a standstil, entitlement junkies!!

